# Electricuting thingies



## Withered Soul (Apr 13, 2003)

Has anyone actually used one of those electric shock things? You strap it to a certain part of your body and it'll give you tiny electric shocks to work the muscles.
I'm thinking of getting one for £5 but I need some convincing first.


----------



## Jill666 (Apr 13, 2003)

My personal feeling as a heath care professional, is that any electric current to stimulate anything, used regularly at any dose could in the long term be detrimental to the nerves. I truly don't know the exact cause & effect here, so this is my opinion. Whether it would actually cause neuropathy I have no idea. Just that my first (and second and third) thought is don't use this.

Nothing worth having comes easy; no pain, no gain; easy come easy go... pick your cliche.

Diet, rest and sweat dude! 

It would be interesting to know more about the device (I have seen the commercials) but I doubt my opinion would change at all.


----------



## tunetigress (Apr 13, 2003)

I agree with Jill.  

Save your money, keep life simple, and stick to natural means.  As one dealing with neurological damage from chemical exposure, I can assure you that it is not worth the chance of risking long-term damage to your body just so you can save time or effort. 

Clean air, real food, adequate rest, and lots of water, along with some great training ought to put you in great shape without resorting to artificial means.  

You can't fool Mother Nature!  

:soapbox:


----------



## Yari (Apr 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Withered Soul _
> *
> I'm thinking of getting one for £5 but I need some convincing first. *



Well, dont. They dont work. THe muscle gets contracted, but there is no energy in it, so the muscle (and you) will not benifite from it.

It's true that too benefite from it you have to work for it.

/Yari


----------



## phlaw (Apr 14, 2003)

EMS (Electro Muscle Stimulation) does work well for rehad, I used it on a lower back injury and it worked really well.

I do agree however, I don't think I would recommend for long-term use.


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 15, 2003)

I got a ab shocker for free when I purchsed my Running machine.  Its fun to shock yourself with, but I dont think it works you out.


----------



## Withered Soul (Apr 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *Its fun to shock yourself with, but I dont think it works you out. *



*Bzzt* Heh, heh, heh *Bzzt* Heh, heh, heh *Bzzt* :rofl: 

Thanks for all your replies, I'm now sticking to my usual program.


----------

